# so files



## nkoss (Sep 3, 2011)

I have an error message that a program cannot find libintl.so.8, a shared object. I found a copy of the file, but I don't know where to put it so that the program will see it when it needs it. Is there a directory of shared objects somewhere?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 3, 2011)

libintl.so.8 is from an outdated version of devel/gettext. You probably forgot to upgrade the ports depending on devel/gettext when it went to so.9.

[cmd=]$ less +/20100530 /usr/ports/UPDATING[/cmd]


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Sep 3, 2011)

Fwiw, /usr/local/lib/compat/ ... say if you needed to use gettext-dependent programs *during* the gettext upgrade, you could put the libintl.so.8 in that directory, removing it probably as soon as is reasonable.  (Some ports have too many .so. files for that to be of use; even gettext has more than one.) 
	
	



```
cd /usr/ports/devel/gettext
touch __remove_older_so_files_by[date]
```
 ... could serve as a reminder to remove the files later.  (This methodology only useful to a subset of freebsd users...)


----------



## nkoss (Sep 3, 2011)

You guys are way beyond me. All I know is I installed VMWare Tools in my FreeBSD virtual machine and when I tried to run the tools, I got that message. I don't know anything about gettext. Is there any hope for me?

Thanks for trying...


----------

